
Democratic leaders simulate secession from the US if Trump re-elected - lordvon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/02/business/media/election-coverage.html
======
lordvon
My other post was flagged for sensationalism, so I slightly modified the
title. This title actually does describe what is actually in the article (at
the end).

~~~
verdverm
I believe you should be using the title from the article as is, when it fits.
Anything else is editorializing and frowned upon on HN.

~~~
lordvon
Usually I do that, but in this case the title was almost meaningless ('How the
Media Could Get the Election Story Wrong'). I wanted to highlight the bit I
found interesting.

